# Good luck to all.



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck everyone. See you on the lake. Lets see some pic. next week. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I kind of miss the tradition...we always did well on opening weekend in our shallow, N. Becker County lake. The only other time I missed that lake on opener was a weekend with Ed Schultz on LOW out of Warroad Bay...what a zoo.

Good luck to everyone! I'm staying home and fishing the Big Muddy.


----------

